# Stock trading platform



## nathywally (17 June 2006)

Hi guys, my first post. I think hehe.
Question for you guys,
There is a market trading platform for forex on the currencies market. Is there such thing for the stock market? I could imagine how simple and quick it could be to buy and sell on a platform. If there are what are their names and are they any good??


----------

